# Mandala?



## ymw1980 (Jun 18, 2007)

has anyone tried out mandala seeds i am really interested in Hashberry


----------



## HazeMan101 (Jun 18, 2007)

I just bought some kalichakra from mandala. Only tried to germ 2 and they both popped and are sprouting. Still hasn't grown enough for me to tell whether I like it, but I've heard good things about mandala. I was thinking about getting the hashberry too. Its looks extremely good. Search the board for hashberry, you might get a grow journal or something. I think mandala is good though.


----------

